# String-Array an session Variable übergeben



## Pasche (28. Jan 2005)

Ich habe eine Webanwendung, bei der ich auf einer der ersten jsp-Seiten einen String Array an eine session Variable übergeben und auf einer anderen jsp-Seite wieder auslesen möchte. Geht das nur, indem ich jeden Wert aus dem Array auslese, die Werte alle einzeln in die session Variable schreibe und auf der anderen jsp-Seite den Array wieder neu zusammenbaue ? Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Array als Ganzes an die session Variable zu übergeben ?


----------



## stan (29. Jan 2005)

Hallo, 

du kannst das String Array als Object casten, es dann in den PageContext (das meintest du doch mit SessionVariable?!?) schreiben und beim Auslesen wieder als String-Array casten, etwa so

Setzen der Sessionvariable:

```
<%

String[] array = {"1","2","3","4"};
pageContext.setAttribute("meinArray", (Object)array, pageContext.SESSION_SCOPE);
```

auslesen in einer anderen jsp:

```
String[] array = (String[])pageContext.getAttribute("meinArray",PageContext.SESSION_SCOPE);
```

Das sollte dann funktionieren.

Gruß stan!


----------



## foobar (29. Jan 2005)

Oder du machst es so:

```
String[] s = {"1","2","3","4"}; 
session.setAttribut("myArray", s);
```


```
String[] s = (String[]) session.getAttribut("myArray");
```


----------



## Pasche (29. Jan 2005)

Danke, das war genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------

